# The One Thing i Forgot To Bring To the River



## kingofzulu (Aug 29, 2007)

So....i know many of us have been on numerous river trips ranging from over night to 3 week long ones. After getting on the river, playing having fun, you get an epiphany "ohhh SH!T, I SHOULD OF BROUGHT...(?)." So thats my question. Im hitting up the grand canyon in august and i want to know what 1 or 2 things should i bring that would make the trip even better.

Im also in charge of entertainment and games so any ideas there would be great. other than the obvious-fribee, bocci, horse shoes, cards, dominos, travel scrabble, ect..............
thanks and cheers


----------



## grandyoso (Aug 20, 2006)

*Washers and Wigs*

Make some washer boards if you don't already have some. Wig nights are good...


----------



## ritatheraft (May 22, 2007)

Maybe you should bring your calendar so you don't forget to go on the trip... like how you forgot to come over Saturday.


----------



## SSOWDEN (Apr 29, 2004)

*brought more of??*

err--- more beer, whiskey, safety supplies, etc.. They don't call it joneser hole on the green for nothin'.

Seriously, bring a book about powell's trip with journal entries. We have always been entertained on Lodore trips. Camera for everyone to turn in at the end, make something for everyone after the trip.


----------



## JBL (Jun 7, 2006)

ritatheraft said:


> Maybe you should bring your calendar so you don't forget to go on the trip... like how you forgot to come over Saturday.


Touché!


----------



## sofia (Mar 17, 2008)

this will sound lame...but it was actually really fun. i asked a non river friend to think of some activities for a san jaun trip last year and he showed up with blank plastic masks for everyone, glue, thread, candle and paperclips to pierce holes through the masks. one afternoon everyone decorated their masks with anything that they could find along the river. some had the all natural look...some built them from micro trash. you get the picture. it was fun...but you probably need the right crew for it.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

You should bring a bottle of Wild Turkey "American Honey." If you haven't had it yet, it's time to try. I know Takemetotheriver will chime in on this one!


----------



## liquidchaos (Jul 11, 2005)

Extra coozies, youll be the favorite person on the trip when people loose theirs, and a stripper pole...


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

Here are two things to remember. Tiki Torches and a blender. Not just any blender mind you......but a daquiri wacker. The Daiquiri Whacker Gas Powered Portable Blender


----------



## UserName (Sep 7, 2007)

boat


----------



## stinginrivers (Oct 18, 2003)

I didn't see it listed under games but volley ball in red wall is the best.

Beer, umbrella I just was in Down River Equipment and they have this bad ass umbrella that I might have to get just for that next I wish I had trip kind of moment.


----------



## dograft83 (Jun 16, 2008)

booze, fishing pole, booze, poor man horse shoes (the game with three rails and golf balls on strings) ,Booze, shit tickets, and more booze


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

If you want a good drink that'll make you popular with the ladies then get this pre-made Margarita stuff Senator Schaffer's wife is making. Just add ice from the cooler and you got yourself a potent marg to get sauced on. Esp if you've been sweating in the desert sun all day....you'll love the stuff. It's gonna be standard on our multi-days from now on. And it comes in a big plastic bottle


----------



## MountainManMJ (Mar 9, 2008)

women...


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

^^^
And lots of 'em


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

bad for the microtrash, but fun: red rider bb gun..play h-o-r-s-e with beer cans in the tamarisk

also, chips for poker night, as real chips tend to crush and make poor vehicles for salsa


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

DanOrion said:


> bad for the microtrash, but fun: red rider bb gun..play h-o-r-s-e with beer cans in the tamarisk


Yeah, good idea, but don't do this on the Grand. Keep it pristine.


----------



## RJennings (May 15, 2007)

9 iron and putter. Set up a mini golf course. Try fixing a coozy to the river bottom and playing underwater golf. 4 person badmitten games are fun and tiring. Ammo box tug of war - two people stand on small ammo boxes and try to pull one another off with a 20-30ft rope stretched between. Flutes, bongos, any instrument.


----------



## RealitySheriff (Oct 16, 2003)

Kill two birds w/ one stone:

The game is similar to bocce...play in the dark...use glow sticks with 2 feet of string attached...twirl and pitch them at one of two hula hoops, used as goals (one at either side of the beach). Great visuals for those in camp too drunk, lazy or otherwise inebriated to participate and the hula-hoops are always good 'I’m bored' toys.

hope you like it. Have a great trip


----------



## Chip (Apr 7, 2007)

*Simple Pleasures*

My favorite games don't require much in the way of props. One classic gladiator contest is to stand on two rocket boxes with a rope between and try to pull each other off. 

August on the Mega-Ditch is effing hot. So for days, a bimini or umbrella (or big floppy sun-hat) are all pretty sweet. 

For nights, a cotton sheet for bedding and a cheap fleece blanket to lay over your Paco pad (to wick the sweat) are sleep-savers. Best is to rig your boat so you can sleep on it: about 10-15° cooler there than up on the sand. 

Give my regards to the rattlers & ringtail cats. Have a good trip.

Chip


----------



## duncleston (Jul 31, 2007)

RJennings said:


> 9 iron and putter. Set up a mini golf course. Try fixing a coozy to the river bottom and playing underwater golf.


Second the golf...one sand wedge + plastic wiffle style practice balls + upside down frisbee for the hole. The shit talking never ends. The game's just the right size for a camp beach, and requires the perfect mix of luch and skill to keep everyone interested while sippin' refreshments.


----------



## jaffee (Mar 14, 2007)

UserName said:


> boat


grass hula skirts


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

The one thing I take on every car camping trip (it stays in the car) Is "Pass the Pigs." Its very much like dice.
A better explanation than I could ever do(good old wiki)Pass the Pigs - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Where to get one
Amazon.com: Pass the Pigs: Toys & Games


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

freexbiker said:


> The one thing I take on every car camping trip (it stays in the car) Is "Pass the Pigs." Its very much like dice.
> A better explanation than I could ever do(good old wiki)Pass the Pigs - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Where to get one
> Amazon.com: Pass the Pigs: Toys & Games


 
pass the pig, wtf fuck luke? grab some herbal and hit the road. like a dumbass the one thing i forgot was my first aid/ pin kit dry bag in my truck on sunday, no bueno senior.


----------



## Awoody (Nov 15, 2006)

A $5 wrist rocket provides hours of entertainment shooting beer cans, the water, your buddies, and just about anything.


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Last river trip I went on we were going all minimalist self-support style. So I figure since we're spending all day on the river and only a couple hours at camp in the evenings, I'd be able to get away with just bringing one pair of socks. And I would have. Until my buddy was wasted and decided the pair of socks (the only pair of socks) that I left on my camp chair would make good kindling to start the fire with. Totally froze my toes off the rest of the trip. So I would say bring at least two pairs of socks . On a sidenote, the steaks we cooked on the fire that night were delicious.

COUNT


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Gorilla super glue. Good for the inevitable foot and hand cracks. Spare contacts, spare contact case. Crocs, great when all other shoes/sandals hurt your raw feet. Baby wipes, for multiple uses. Extra straps, more straps, more straps. Padding for the rocket boxes that will go next to your legs.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

Break through and conquer. 

Two goals about 6 feet wide 15 feet apart. 

Stand in your goal with a partially filled dry bag worn on your chest. Might be good to wear a helmet too. 

Whoever gets through the other guys goal scores the point.

Whenever we played this it seems as though blood was drawn.

Good for expending excess energy and over alcoholization. Is that an oxymoron?


----------



## DurangoSteve (Jun 2, 2006)

Nitrous Oxide. Good for evenings and/or dental emergencies.


----------



## mankster (Jul 6, 2005)

Condoms.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Full contact bag o' wine football. You have to take a drink before you can run with the bag once it's handed off or thrown to you. White tee-shirts are good for this game.


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

ammo can tug of war all you need is two rocket boxes & 50 ft of rope have 1 peron satnd on each can each one has one end of the rope and all the loose rope in the center give em the go to pull the rope and the first one to fall, drop rope loses


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

pinemnky13 said:


> ammo can tug of war all you need is two rocket boxes & 50 ft of rope have 1 peron satnd on each can each one has one end of the rope and all the loose rope in the center give em the go to pull the rope and the first one to fall, drop rope loses


Wow, that's the third time in this thread someone has described how to play this game. It is pretty fun though.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

pinemnky13 said:


> ammo can tug of war all you need is two rocket boxes & 50 ft of rope have 1 peron satnd on each can each one has one end of the rope and all the loose rope in the center give em the go to pull the rope and the first one to fall, drop rope loses


If you use a 50 ft rope with me your hands will be smoking shortly and you'll wonder why you lost three times in a row.


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

carvedog said:


> If you use a 50 ft rope with me your hands will be smoking shortly and you'll wonder why you lost three times in a row.


Nah we did it all nite 2 weeks ago the only one with blisters were the office gophers


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

pinemnky13 said:


> Nah we did it all nite 2 weeks ago the only one with blisters were the office gophers


No offense pine but I am an ammo can Ninja and my kung fu is very strong. The rope speeds achieved by a Ninja can burn through gloves of a normal person. Plus I weigh 250 and snow board. Riding an ammo can is just like carving the bumps. No probrem.
:-D


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

Yes you are but the Force is not yet developed in you yet I have beaten the local champ Pinkie T standing on one armand drinking PBR using my feet, I look foward to a good match sharp one


----------



## knappco (Aug 4, 2006)

*diversify*

make sure you bring variety nugget. your gonna get "burned out" smokin the same shit for two weeks


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

pinemnky13 said:


> Yes you are but the Force is not yet developed in you yet I have beaten the local champ Pinkie T standing on one armand drinking PBR using my feet, I look foward to a good match sharp one


My ammo can is ready. :twisted:


----------



## tboner (Oct 13, 2003)

for the grand you can't go wrong with a cot. pacos fit on them nice too. gets you and your PG outa the sand/dirt and out of harms way. warning: once you go cot you'll never be a dirt camper again. doesn't work great though if you're a snuggle bunny but it does work great if you're not. it's too hot down there to be spoon'n anyway.

i think someone hit this already but get a fitted sheet for your paco. maybe a backup sheet as they tend to get manky.


----------



## UserName (Sep 7, 2007)

cigars


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

carvedog said:


> My ammo can is ready. :twisted:


 
I love a good challenge, I say we wager 2 cans of Schlitz abd a turkey leg!:mrgreen:


----------



## b dash rian (Mar 30, 2007)

COUNT said:


> Last river trip I went on we were going all minimalist self-support style. So I figure since we're spending all day on the river and only a couple hours at camp in the evenings, I'd be able to get away with just bringing one pair of socks. And I would have. Until my buddy was wasted and decided the pair of socks (the only pair of socks) that I left on my camp chair would make good kindling to start the fire with. Totally froze my toes off the rest of the trip. So I would say bring at least two pairs of socks . On a sidenote, the steaks we cooked on the fire that night were delicious.
> 
> COUNT


those were good steaks... good steaks indeed...

also, the ammo can tug-o-war, we used to just use loose stumps (or a cut from about a 12in diameter log), and we called it "stump jousting"


----------



## dgosn (Sep 8, 2006)

*too bring*

Paco Sumo. attach Paco pads to contestants, draw a circle, get aggro.


----------



## Paco (Aug 3, 2007)

The "ammo can game" is even more fun standing on opposie ends of a paddle raft. (or a well padded gear boat)

Another great game is "Knock Your Socks Off": divide into 2 teams. Make a ring in the sand-- everyone stays in the ring. Everyone wears one sock (no shoes). The object is to get all of the other team's socks off. Anyone who losses a sock is out.


A sweet item to have is a sarong-- particularly to shade your legs in the heat of the day.

-Paco


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Paco said:


> The "ammo can game" is even more fun standing on opposie ends of a paddle raft. (or a well padded gear boat)


Even better if you're standing on opposing boats so the loser goes in the drink.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 25, 2005)

wiffle ball and drugs


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> wiffle ball and drugs


 
Hookers


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

pinemnky13 said:


> Nah we did it all nite 2 weeks ago the only one with blisters were the office gophers



2 weeks straight and only the office gophers hands had problems? Even when I'm callused from paddling and swinging a hammer, this game wrecks my hands.

Are you using enough slack in the line when you start? Not sure the official specs, but 20+ feet of slack seems standard.

i think yo are either cheating, by allowing the use of gloves, or not playing worthy opponents.

I was briefly king on a past Lodore trip, but Tom presently holds the honors in our circle.

While we didn't allow gloves, we did allow a bucket of river water at each box to cool burnt hands. highly recommend that.

I've not faced off with the carve dog, but I'm quite sure it would take very good player to get him off the box. he sure isn't going to come off the front end easily.


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Yeah, gloves are totally lame. That doesn't even count.


----------



## stumpster (Jul 23, 2006)

> doesn't work great though if you're a snuggle bunny but it does work great if you're not. it's too hot down there to be spoon'n anyway.


So wrong... there's nothing like spooning when its hot! It's just a free wet dream!


----------



## Chip (Apr 7, 2007)

*Hookers?*

In high school, I worked evening and graveyard shifts at a gas station on the Vegas Strip next to Caesar's Palace. So I got to know quite a few hookers— nice people for the most part, but I wouldn't care for the job. 

But the ones I knew would get pretty cranky on a Grand trip. They weren't really outdoorsy types, except for walking between hotels. Camping out? No way. 

Dream on. . .


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

Gloves, We don't need no stinkin gloves


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

You might want to bring a slackline, which can double as a clothesline. It's a great way to spend a layover day!

Also a water pipe.


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

Chip said:


> In high school, I worked evening and graveyard shifts at a gas station on the Vegas Strip next to Caesar's Palace. So I got to know quite a few hookers— nice people for the most part, but I wouldn't care for the job.
> 
> But the ones I knew would get pretty cranky on a Grand trip. They weren't really outdoorsy types, except for walking between hotels. Camping out? No way.
> 
> Dream on. . .


 
O.K. Outdoorsy Hookers


----------



## tboe101 (May 10, 2005)

Always bring an extra piece, an extra lighter, and extra beer. Also, you might not think of it but bring bug dope. The insects can be really bad sometimes down in the great hole. Also bring a big bottle of valium. If you have bad group dynamics and go into "Day Ten Syndrome" you could dose the evening meals with the vals so everybody is calm and peaceful. I've never seen Day Ten Syndrome but I've heard it's really bad.


----------



## oarbender (Feb 3, 2007)

all good suggestions. some of the things I make sure to have:

at least a 12pack per person per day. dosn't mean you have to drink it all, but beer is, and always will be the currency of the river.

cigars...always nice.

saraong. don't leave home without it.

take the time to find out what your friends frames are composed of, and YOU build a repair kit of misc. set screws, pins, etc.

Over the years I have compiled a disgusting amount of pelican boxes, otter boxes, and misc. small item storage. these make life really easy. organization of small items gets tricky, and these small boxes are the ticket. try to get the ones with clear lids.

GSI, also makes some nice dry storage boxes.


----------



## IkayakNboard (May 12, 2005)

The #1 most forgotten item for any trip is a toothbrush. 

As far as games go, 16oz boxing gloves are always fun.


----------



## rpage (Mar 14, 2005)

Cot....Cot...Cot. I am a changed man after using a cot for our trip. Also a small battery powered fan(approx $10) to set on your cot by your head. Keeps you cool and bugs out of your face. 
Frisbee (ghost) golf, and buckets. Use your empty beer cans, fill with sand and toss like hose shoes into a bucket filled half way with sand. Score like horse shoes. 
Ice...Ice and when you think you have enough Ice pack some more. We used old wildland fire shelters to put over our coolers and it seemed to help maintain our ice for a little longer. 
Have fun it's a trip of a lifetime!!!


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

IkayakNboard said:


> The #1 most forgotten item for any trip is a toothbrush.


Also those little floss things on a stick. My fingers were too sore to hold floss for over a week.


----------

